# Neue Partition erstellen auf C ohne zu Formatieren.



## Menthe (20. Juni 2008)

Hi @ all, wie kann ich eine neue Partition auf C instalieren ohne zu formatieren???? Möchte dann auf der neuen Partition Windows Vista instalieren. Auf C ist Windows XP.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Juni 2008)

Ich glaub du willst auf deiner einen HDD eine 2. Partition erstellen ohne C:\ formatieren zu müssen oder?


----------



## Menthe (20. Juni 2008)

Genau das.


----------



## jetztaber (20. Juni 2008)

Da bleibt Dir eigentlich nur der Einsatz zusätzlicher Software. Einen Überblick findest Du hier unter Disk Management:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...he-programme-tools-fuer-windows-xp-vista.html

Schau einfach mal drüber.


----------



## Menthe (21. Juni 2008)

Danke, hat mir geholfen. Aber du könntest noch das Programm Acronis Disk Director hinzufügen hier der Link: Acronis - Partitionen erstellen und Festplatten partitionieren, Partition-Manager-Software, Tool zur Festplattenverwaltung, Boot Manager


----------

